# Looking to buy in OK -AND- For Sale in TX!



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

To buy-

Hello everyone. We are looking to buy a place in SE Oklahoma near Hugo. 10+ acres. Elec, well, septic, fencing, barn are all a plus. Natural water source such as pond, creek or spring are also a huge plus. With or without a house.

For Sale-

We have for sale our homestead in East Texas. 

3 bedroom, 2 bath house
attached 2 car garage
central AC/H
a good water well
2 1/2 fenced acres
barn on a slab with attached stalls and pasture (fenced for goats)
separate stalls and smaller livestock pens 
young and mature fruit trees - peach, apple, plum, pear, fig, blueberry
a few garden areas
lots of nice trees including productive pecans
Nice yard
lots of wild fruit and berries on and around our property - blackberries/dewberries, mayhaw, grape, persimmon
Great hunting in the area. National Forest around us. Very quiet and private. 

$132,000
We are motivated sellers! For more information and photos please see the listing linked below.

Thanks and be blessed!

http://www.har.com/AWS/AWSF.cfm?tgt...5350&CLASS=1&ALLMLS=N&siteType=AWS&CID=638828


----------



## andrew3d (Jun 23, 2002)

Could you tell us why you picked Hugo, OK as a place to live? It would be interesting to hear your reasons for the choice of why you are leaving Texas and why your choice is Hugo, OK. 

As for your place that is for sale, I will pass it on to a couple that I know are looking for something like that. I'll give them the link to your agent in Livingston TX.


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

andrew3d, my husband was offered a job in Hugo and accepted. Trust me....leaving TX isn't easy!  Thank you for forwarding our information to your friends. Please let them know that we are lowering the price quite a bit in hopes of making a quick sale. My agent is working on it as we speak. The new price is $119,500. We are motivated to sell! Thanks.


----------



## rascaldaisy (Jun 1, 2006)

You will be closer to one of my favorite lakes in Broken Bow. Hope your sale happens for you quickly!


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

that is a very pretty area. you will still be going to Texas often to shop so no worries.


----------

